# ResultSet



## lks1337 (1. Apr 2015)

Yo 
Ich bin grade an einem Programm, dass unversiell benutzen werden kann für Datenbankabfragen. Die Tabelle in meienr Gui ist davon abhängig wie groß die Tabelle ist von der Datenbank. Mein Problem ist jetzt folgendes :

```
while (rs.next())
				 {
					 int zahl1;
					 String text;
					 text = rs.getString(2);
					 zahl1 = rs.getInt(1);
					 System.out.println("Note: "+zahl1);
					 System.out.println("Name: "+text);

				 }
```
Ist das Möglich dass JAVA alle DatenTypen durch geht und dann den Datentyp nimmt, der übereinstimmt mit dem von der Datenbank?
Z.B. 1. Spalte DB = int, Java probiert alle Datentypen und kommt darauf dass int der richtige Datentyp ist.


----------



## Joose (1. Apr 2015)

Ein Blick in die Doku schadet nie! 
Verwende doch die entsprechende Methode um an die gewünschten Infos zu kommen (z.B:Typ der Spalte, ...) : ResultSet (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------

